# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  Clash of Clans BlueStack

## xsx

So i`m playing CoC for a few days now and i was wondering if there are any little cheats out there for this game. So far using BlueStacks to emulate a Samsung Galaxy S5

----------


## Augury13

Teach me how to clash of clans bluestack pls <3

----------


## UberGamers

1. Install Bluestacks
2. Search Clash of Clans in the shop
3. Install Clash of Clans
4. Play ?

----------


## xsx

> 1. Install Bluestacks
> 2. Search Clash of Clans in the shop
> 3. Install Clash of Clans
> 4. Play ?



Read the thread again

----------


## Miksu

Use Dax Attack or something to hack it.

----------


## Phygar

> Read the thread again


Read the post again

----------


## eSko

What is this...

----------


## xsx

> What is this...



We don't TOLERATE pikachu's around these parts!

But yeah apparently there isn't anything special for this game since most of the code is handled server side

----------


## Alfy Colditz

its really any working clash of clans hack?

----------


## liffe

There is a bot for it LazyPressing-Clash of Clans Bot,Hack,Cheating ? Index page there is 1 hour free trial 2 hours each day :Smile: . i been using it for almost a month its working flawlessly :Smile: . here is how to set it up LazyPressing-Clash of Clans Bot,Hack,Cheating ? View topic - Before You Use LazyPressing,These Steps You Must Follow if you need any help PM me :Smile:

----------


## xsx

> There is a bot for it LazyPressing-Clash of Clans Bot,Hack,Cheating ? Index page there is 1 hour free trial 2 hours each day. i been using it for almost a month its working flawlessly. here is how to set it up LazyPressing-Clash of Clans Bot,Hack,Cheating ? View topic - Before You Use LazyPressing,These Steps You Must Follow if you need any help PM me



Last time i checked that lazybot was full of keyloggers and backdoors  :Smile:

----------


## liffe

hmm i know there is a false positive or wtf its named but doubt its a keylogger in it

----------


## Redfinger

Yes. I downloaded Redfinger in Google Play. It has free script for COC and can help you run the script all day long. It's amazing! :Stick Out Tongue:  You can have a try.

----------

